# Norsat International- Any advice for those that hold it



## gumb (Oct 19, 2016)

I have had Norsat for a while now and recently it has jumped $4% since i purchased it initially
There are a couple of different things such as offers to purchase, updated offers etc that seem to come through my news feed daily.

I have never held something that is going to be purchased and really dont know what to do so i am looking for advice on what to do

I have been reading every article on every site on what happens when companies buy others and they are about 50-50 split between sell before the deal closes, or hold onto it
I could use some unbiased advice if anyone has some, or if someone else holds, or recently sold it i would be interested in what dictated their actions?
Thanks a lot
newbie


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I had it, but I sold it recently. It seems like the sale price is set in stone so it's not likely to go up much further than where it is already. And I wanted to rebalance into bonds, so it seemed like a good candidate to sell to do that. 

If you wait, you might get a few more pennies per share, and you won't have to pay commission on the sale. But there's also foreign exchange effects, because the offer is in USD. So if the USD goes down compared to CAD between now and the closing, you will lose money. Conversely if it goes up, you will gain money. I personally chose to just sell at the current price because I don't know what's going to happen with the currency and I wanted the money for something else anyways.


----------



## fireseeker (Jul 24, 2017)

Passing on an unusual experience with the recent takeover of NII, which I held in a TFSA.
The takeover price was $11.50 USD, which the company announced was worth $14.57 CDN as of the takeover date.
http://www.norsat.com/news-releases/norsat-completes-plan-of-arrangement-with-hytera/
Oddly, I received $14.209 CDN per share. The amount suggests BMOIL took the $11.50 USD and converted it unbidden while keeping its usual forex vig.
I called asking for an explanation and BMOIL immediately offered to credit my account the 36 Canadian cents a share that had evaporated.
Other holders may wish to verify they got paid out appropriately.


----------

